# A few of my drawings



## highlander0423 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi All, 

Thought I would pop in and show off some of my stuff?

I use a PC and a Cintiq to do most of my work on, I do sketch and scan sometimes  If anyone has questions I will do my best to help 

Thanks

Don

This is my newest piece, Its a tribute to my daughter Sophia who just recently past away due to a reacurance of a brain tumor, She was 5.










I did this one as an entry on Devaint art called "the power within" My power choosen was the power to inspire the good in ppl.










I do alot of faith based art, this one is special to me as it is what I would tell myself whenever the docs would wish us good luck during my daughters treatments.










I am a huge Superman fan, as you can tell by these last few  LOL!




























Thanks for looking 

Don


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice work, I especially like the "power within" one. Sorry to hear of your daughter. Having three girls myself, that just breaks my heart.


----------

